# Adria Rear Axle loading



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, 

Having just swapped my Pilote Explorateur for a Coral Platinum, I'm raring to go to smaller places that I simply could not go with the 6 wheeler.

Can anyone help with a question about the rear axle loading? The label says that I can't load the "boot" with more than 150 kgs. Is that with a full water tank and waste tank or not? i.e. if I'm not carrying loads of water, can I load the boot with more? I accept that I can't trade off 100 litres of water for 100 kgs of extra wine in the boot because of the overhang lever but...? How did the manufacturers come to 150 kgs. That must have been the worst case scenario. I don't really want to keep going back to the public weighbridge to check the axle loading if someone knows the secret.

On delivery the vehicle weighed 3040. I've added an Oyster and some other small bits including a microwave (yes - I've fitted a tiny one in an overhead locker). If I can't load more in the boot I'm not sure where the remaining 240-ish Kgs can go as there's not much "between axle" storage space.

Thanks

HyFy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would suspect that the limit of 150 kg is nothing to do with the GVW or permitted axle weights but rather what the van's structure can accept. Also as I'm sure you are aware, 150 kg loaded behind the rear axle adds more than that to the load on that axle but as I say I suspect that the 150 kg is more to do with the van's floor and / or sub-structure.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that.

...but the label on the door does say something to the effect: "*Do not overload the rear axle*. Load only to a maximum of 150 kgs." hence the question. I'm happy with the maths on loading levers but I was interested in knowing if anyone knew whether the loading was with full water tanks which are right over the rear axle.

But thanks for the suggestion.

HyFy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess the question is one for Pilote as to whether they include the water tanks in their calculation of MIRO. Most manufacturers include the fresh water tank and I think they usually include it as full unless stated otherwise. Ultimately though there is no substitute for a weighbridge in fully running order.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

peribro said:


> I guess the question is one for Pilote as to whether they include the water tanks in their calculation of MIRO. Most manufacturers include the fresh water tank and I think they usually include it as full unless stated otherwise. Ultimately though there is no substitute for a weighbridge in fully running order.


Why would Pilote have information on an Adria? 0


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Adria vs Pilote*

To avoid doubt I've updated my details!

I'll try Adria UK as the dealer wasn't sure either way.

HyFy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i would ask the dealer to contact adria

it may be worth taking it to a weigh bridge with water and fuel loaded to get an idea of what you have

barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My TEC has the same restriction on what you can load in the garage. I've always took it to mean I could load up to that maximum in the garage _ 
provided_ I stayed within the limits of the axles.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

yes the axle limits are a must and it may also be that the rear garage floor is able to take max 150kg possibly a combination of both limits

barry


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll await Adria UK's reply before I take it to the weigh bridge because if they say it's down to the boot floor there's not much point in re-weighing it!!

HyFy


----------

